# Members of the World Contest - Win an Overclock.net Lanyard!



## jdave420

Usa


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Canada

EDIT: Sweet, I got it


----------



## xDuBz

philippines


----------



## Chranny

Denmark.


----------



## Sethy666

Hello from Australia









Yah! thanks guys


----------



## BreakDown

spain


----------



## zodac

Ireland.


----------



## ekser87

Finland


----------



## GekzOverlord

UK.. to be precise England


----------



## Deathclaw

Croatia


----------



## adizz

India!


----------



## Preim

New Zealand =D


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Dubai, United Arab Emirates.


----------



## Takendown2

Hong Kong (If this doesnt count as a country, than China)







Thanks BTW









P.S. To avoid confusion, Hong Kong is technically not a country, but rather a special administrative region of The Peoples Republic of China (China) but due to the fact that it has its own laws and government system, it is often counted as a country instead.


----------



## n1helix

Slovakia


----------



## thiru

France!


----------



## gravity

Indonesia !


----------



## Pir

Netherlands


----------



## TERMiNAL

Scotland.


----------



## Andr3az

Estonia


----------



## Chris++

Mexico here!


----------



## Papang

Uhh, Chris++, I think you actually have to be from Mexico to qualify. Your profile says you are from the States, is that correct? If not, then I say Mexico!

It says so here: 2) If it hasn't, post in this thread stating the country you live in.


----------



## Chris++

Had it in default I guess, anyways I live in Tijuana


----------



## hackm0d

Pakistan








*Edit:* Got it.


----------



## Volvo

Singapore!! lalala


----------



## Mc'zee

Argentina


----------



## Preim

I is waiting for my appliques! xD

Gratz to all those who got in first, bump the thread for others to see.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preim*


I is waiting for my appliques! xD

Gratz to all those who got in first, bump the thread for others to see.


Poor sap, I got mine like next day that they shipped (cause they ship from T.O.)...


----------



## Sethy666

Im proudly wearing my lanyard now... Im at work, BTW


----------



## Bartmasta

Poland


----------



## Chris++

I'm still waiting for my lanyard, but knowing our local shipping process I'll get it a couple of months after it arrives in the area... =/


----------



## jdave420

So I was the first one to put USA, and I just got an envelope that is marked "Received Without Contents" "Received Unsealed"







.....What should I do now???? I'm so sad. I was so excited to get my Lanyard....


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdave420* 
So I was the first one to put USA, and I just got an envelope that is marked "Received Without Contents" "Received Unsealed"







.....What should I do now???? I'm so sad. I was so excited to get my Lanyard....

That's strange! They must have opened it coming over the border and did not re-seal it!?

PM me your full mailing address and we will get you out another one!


----------



## JMT668

damn scotland is taken.

you should start one for the most obscure place.

I live off the cost of scotland on a small Island called The Isle of Lewis lol. does that count?


----------



## hackm0d

Am I getting my prize, the lanyard?


----------



## Tank

I cant remember what thread it was that I won the lanyard, just wanted to say thanks as I have received it. My son actually tried to fight me for it, hes only three so trying to get him into computers and stuff and he already knows the forum name. Thanks again admin


----------



## Sin100

England was taken early








Bump for others, it is interesting to see people from all cultures.


----------



## nolonger

Brazil!


----------



## Ulver

Japan


----------



## rpsgc

Portugal


----------



## BreakDown

my appliques just arrived, very nice! im still not sure where to place them, but i will.

many thanks


----------



## Mc'zee

Haven't received yet, but I'm pretty sure the postal system here is overloaded these days.


----------



## Sanders54

Norway!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Was sent a second lanyard yesterday for no reason...


----------



## Chris++

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Was sent a second lanyard yesterday for no reason...









lucky, I have yet to get mine


----------



## Andr3az

Just recieved mine








Now I have to cut a window in my case, paint it and use those appliques


----------



## Preim

I just received mine!

Thanks Admin


----------



## edalbkrad

Philippines
(The first guy who posted philippines says jersey, usa on his location)


----------



## adizz

i received mine a while ago!

Thanks admin, OCN!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Just recieved mine today, 4 little ones (2x inside and 2 outside) and 2 big ones(1 in 1 out)

They look awesome, im just wandering how to go about using them to there full potential now







thanks


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Was sent a second lanyard yesterday for no reason...


Yeah, I got a 2nd one too.... You're not going to ask for it back, are you Admin?


----------



## DetonatorLoki

United Kingdom


----------



## Chris++

Just got mine in the mail today, now I can geek around with it everywhere (but it has FLAMES! rawr!)

Thanks a bunch Admin, you ROCK!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DetonatorLoki*


United Kingdom


Sorry UK has been taken. (well England anyways) still Wales, Scotland are available


----------



## Mc'zee

Received mine last Friday, nice stuff for my old CM690


----------



## Pabs

Cymru (Wales)


----------



## dominique120

Peru!


----------



## Ulver

Admin,
I haven't received yet







posted here some 3-4 weeks ago... I'm sure I was the first to post for Japan. I sent you a pm with all details, have u sent me the appliques?


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulver* 
Admin,
I haven't received yet







posted here some 3-4 weeks ago... I'm sure I was the first to post for Japan. I sent you a pm with all details, have u sent me the appliques?









Yes! We did send them. Wait until the end of this week, if you don't get them, PM me back with your full shipping info once again in this format:

Name
Street Address
Province/State
Postal/Zip Code
Country

Thanks!


----------



## Ulver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Yes! We did send them. Wait until the end of this week, if you don't get them, PM me back with your full shipping info once again in this format:

Name
Street Address
Province/State
Postal/Zip Code
Country

Thanks!

Thanks Admin!








Will get back to you later this week then.
(Japanese post office guys must be doing some tests to make sure the appliques are not impregnated with LSD or something







)


----------



## Bartmasta

My lanyard arrived today

thanks admin!


----------



## LightSol

I cant believe it , am i really the only Latvian here?

Well in any case, i officially take Latvia!


----------



## Ulver

I've got it! Thanks Admin and OCN!
You guys are the best!


----------



## procpuarie

Quebec. Jks. Most people from Quebec think they are their own country lol.


----------



## ShortySmalls

oh darn.. living in the usa is just to comon.. i need to move to some remote county so i can get me a lanyard lol


----------



## rpsgc

I got my lanyard. Thanks OCN


----------



## cccp

Ukraine!!


----------



## McDangerous

Yay! First from South Africa!

Name:
Tyron Labuschagne

Street Address:
10 Wassenaar str
Parkrand
Boksburg
1459

Province/State:
Gauteng

Postal/Zip Code:
1459

Country:
South Africa

Hopefully I'll see some of you for the World Cup that's on the way!


----------



## 495

Hey? What about Romania?

I'm romanian and proud of that. My country is in the top, overclocking wise. One example, the first gtx480 with ln2 on it.


----------



## IamWedge

You should consider my house.... kids and all (and the wife) as being in the State of INSANITY


----------



## Volcom13

Korea!!!


----------



## Baldy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
Singapore!! lalala


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought I had this one for sure. Ah well.


----------



## Velathawen

claimed already


----------



## hardcore19

Imaginationland

But i use a Canada postal code


----------



## last_exile

quick! Somebody do Taiwan!~

too bad i don't live there anymore... i wouldaf liked a lanyard...


----------



## blooder11181

nothing to me









but its not updated

link:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...lanyard-5.html


----------



## fssbzz

If im from Malaysia.but living in United states right now. can i claim this?


----------



## [Teh Root]

I am from Russia, but on a foreign exchange program, can it be shipped to my American Address?


----------



## hitoriko

My wife is indonesian does that count?


----------



## Coco10

United Arab Emirates


----------



## Hildolf

Northern Ireland. Technically we're not part of the Rep. of Ireland or England so...


----------



## KipH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *last_exile* 
quick! Somebody do Taiwan!~

too bad i don't live there anymore... i wouldaf liked a lanyard...

Taiwan. Me me me. Want aplica.. aplic. A big sticker!

Thanks and Shay Shay ne.


----------



## shadowk

Israel


----------



## Al8888

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hackm0d* 
Pakistan








*Edit:* Got it.









Aww man, I thought I had this one


----------



## TunaPR

Puerto Rico


----------



## BOM_BOM

indonesia...
hihihi...


----------



## BOM_BOM

indonesia...
hihihi...


----------



## KipH

HI. I have not heard anything here. Did this go ?
Cool. Its in the mail


----------



## MrAlex

Cyprus


----------



## carpo93

Italy


----------



## Blue Storm

Czech Republic


----------



## Mr.Pie

Hong Kong!!! (dunno if that qualifies.......does it?







)


----------



## xguntherc

I want a Lanyard.. I have appliques i'll trade

Great thread. I love that OCN does these types of things


----------



## Naeem

Pakistan ?


----------



## xXjay247Xx

Wales!


----------



## SKI_VT

Colombia!!!


----------



## iwok88

From Mexico.


----------



## spencedanny1

united kingdom


----------



## spencedanny1

england


----------



## oliveryo

taiwan


----------



## ninjaburrito

North Korea


----------



## ninjaburrito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Naeem*


Pakistan ?


taken


----------



## agent__551

Lanyard plz









KSA (Saudi Arabia)


----------



## adj408

Vietnam


----------



## lawrencendlw

Does Living in the US but not technically living in any state count? I live within the united states but I live on federal property so technically its federal property and not own by the state so does not count as living in the state. I guess I live in limbo...

Also I eat a lot of Foreign food so does it count that my stomach thinks its in different countries? Figured both were worth a try..


----------



## MeeMoo220

Qatar! Ha! knew that no one would have this!


----------



## Deeeebs

I live in Texas... I think we are our own country here... Lanyards?


----------



## 4Brand

Is this thing still going on?

If so I would like to apply with Switzerland.


----------



## wojo

My was gone like I know it would be one of the first to go. I have one for next time, Do one for each state. Then later do the same for all the other country's one at a time when possible or something to that afect.
Bob


----------



## ascaii

Germany!


----------



## kpriess

Costa Rica..


----------



## thanos999

is wales taken yet ifnot count me in


----------



## voovode

Greece!


----------



## Gigalisk

Haha....I get Afghanistan! LOLs.

Gigalisk
(Forward Deployed)


----------



## [email protected]

New Zealand


----------



## cinka

Guess I'm the only one from Slovenia


----------



## Orn

Bangladesh!!!!


----------



## wndash

Azerbaijan

Not worth searching if it has been posted already, I'm pretty sure I'm first


----------



## Riks

Nothern Ireland


----------



## blackdemon

south africa


----------



## Regel

Kind of bumping an older thread, but it hasn't been claimed yet, and I would love an applique!

*Belgium*

PS: Don't be confused by the 'Dutch Overclockers Unite' in my sig, we speak the same language but it's a different country


----------



## supra_rz

Cyprus !!!!!


----------



## Gigalisk

Yeah bump, i didnt get my applique...









Gig
(Forward Deployed)


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigalisk*


Yeah bump, i didnt get my applique...









Gig
(Forward Deployed)


I dunno if OCN still remembers about this :s

I applied ages ago


----------



## ascaii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ascaii* 
Germany!

Can we please have an update? I wrote admin twice now, haven't even got a reply, this is sort of disappointing.


----------



## Chipp

admin does not often have a chance to check PMs on the site, unfortunatly.









Please send me a PM with the subject line "Members of the World" and your claimed country/shipping info, and we'll get some goodies out to you.


----------



## ascaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;11693358*
> admin does not often have a chance to check PMs on the site, unfortunatly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please send me a PM with the subject line "Members of the World" and your claimed country/shipping info, and we'll get some goodies out to you.


thanks a lot for your response! +rep


----------



## darkninja

Isle of Man







hehe Kinda chuffed


----------



## Rangerscott

Texas! O wait.......dangit.


----------



## Chipp

We've had claims come in from Germany, Switzerland, Belgium, Hong Kong, The Netherlands.


----------



## Eaglake

I've never seen a Latvian user here, besides me


----------



## fabrizziop

I live in Venezuela. It's kinda cool the gas liter in here costs only 0.022$, we fill a gas tank on 1$!


----------



## F33L

Greece !!!! 
p.s the contest is over right?


----------



## blooder11181

i wanted to get in but there is another user from portugal


----------



## Regel

My appliques arrived, thanks Chipp!


----------



## newphase

England!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Regel*


My appliques arrived, thanks Chipp!











+1....now I just need something to stick it on


----------



## Eaglake

Thanks Chipp Got them yesterday







they look awesome


----------



## 4Brand

Yeah, I also got them some time ago. Thanks a lot OCN!


----------



## Nepythys

Seeing as the other user from Greece hasn't been a member for at least a month here, I'll join.
Greece, anyway


----------



## ana3mic

Well I guess I'm the first from Bulgaria to see this. Howdy neighbor ^^ but someone came before you on page 14







I hope this is still on







I would so love some of these appliques!


----------



## funkyslayer

Sweden!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Lithuania


----------



## runeazn

okay how about holland


----------



## 56Killer

Is this still running? If not I think a mod should close it but just in case Puerto Rico.


----------



## Norlig

seeing as the person who said Norway, was a few months ago, and the first post was updated 2 weeks ago, I'll take a wild guess that he didnt get it and Call Norway? :>


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


philippines


=o Your location says otherwise though. ><

I'm from the Philippines. =D if havent claimed yet. =.=


----------



## sumonpathak




----------



## zalbard

I'm from Russia. Looks like it hasn't been taken yet. PM'd. Thanks!


----------



## Davidsen

Assuming this contest is still running, gonna add 'myself'.

Greenland.

This how it works?


----------



## halukkilic

Turkey


----------



## Chiller-Pure

belgium ???


----------



## GoodInk

Honduras


----------



## sugiik

Indonesia, anyone same country as me here ?


----------



## jemping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugiik*


Indonesia, anyone same country as me here ?


Hey there fellow Indonesian!!








I am from there, and currently in the US.


----------



## rainmaker

malta


----------



## Riks

is this still going on? i never got one


----------



## 4Brand

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riks*


is this still going on? i never got one










Not sure. I posted here sometime at the end of last year. I had to wait some time, fortunately Chipp dropped in and made sure some other people and me could claim our awards.

You should PM Chipp to see if this contest is still running or not.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4Brand*


Not sure. I posted here sometime at the end of last year. I had to wait some time, fortunately Chipp dropped in and made sure some other people and me could claim our awards.

You should PM Chipp to see if this contest is still running or not.


I PM'ed him twice, maybe. My internet dropped on the first time, and I can't see any sent PM's in my CP.


----------



## Eaglake

I think he's busy working arround forum, answering to other PM's
When I PM'ed him it took some time, so I think it's normal to wait.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;13062960*
> I PM'ed him twice, maybe. My internet dropped on the first time, and I can't see any sent PM's in my CP.


I got your message with no problems.









For everyone else, I'm running through and processing all the claims for this contest tonight. If you sent in a message for it over the last couple weeks, you should hear back soon!


----------



## JY

Scotland


----------



## otaku_ex

Peru


----------



## Hms1193

Pakistan........


----------



## [March]

EDIT: Got mine.








Thanks


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> 2) *If it hasn't*, post in this thread stating the country you live in.


Does it have to be the country you live in? I live in the US, but was born in Colombia.

So can I claim Colombia?


----------



## FedericoUY

Uruguay!


----------



## ndtoan

Vietnam!!!


----------



## FedericoUY

I don't know if this is still up, but sent 2 PM's to chipp and had no answer. Chipp, did you get my messages? Thank you.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedericoUY*
> 
> I don't know if this is still up, but sent 2 PM's to chipp and had no answer. Chipp, did you get my messages? Thank you.


I have messages pending from you and [March]. I will be getting to them as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## FedericoUY

Thank you chipp, I really appreciate







. Cheers!


----------



## StormX2

whats an old ass member like myself gotta do to get some nifty OCN Regalia lol

WOuld love to put an OCN Apploque on my Car or Case, Keychain would be boss

I represent a new counrty, recently formed, secretly, within New Jersey..

Located in the basement of my house, and we are already better than a 3rd world country, we have 57mbit cable line =)


----------



## MiyukiChan

I'm from China but i don't live there..

Can i claim one?


----------



## csm725

I live in Israel







PM'd Chipp.


----------



## gibsy

Malaysia! in!


----------



## Adrenaline

United Kingdom


----------



## mark3510

Macau! Can I claim one?


----------



## SeeNoEvil

Iceland here


----------



## tankguys

Hmmm looks like I'll be shipping out a lot of laynards...


----------



## overpower

I searched every post and i didn't found someone from greece,and the 1st post says that have beed already claimed


----------



## AsusFan30

Japan!!


----------



## c0rtez

Hungary


----------



## Snowmen

Quebec was recognized as a different nation by our current government, does that count?


----------



## JMT668

Scotland







also its the Isle of Lewis. Remote island off the coast of Scotland.


----------



## mr one

Oh... Lithuania already taken....


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Wales! Anyone got that one yet?


----------



## fnkskyline07

Nicaragua!

Saludos a Todos = Hello to Everyone


----------



## StrikerX

Hi,

I am from Pakistan


----------



## ndtoan

I've just received my lanyard. Thanks Chipp and TankGuy


----------



## cytrik

i THINK, mine, Guatemala, hasn't been claimed, so i´ll just say, i´d like in, but if it´s claimed, no biggie x3


----------



## Equ1l13r1um

Channel Islands....

Not sure if it counts, but technically we are not part of the UK although the islands are owned by the Queen.... It's very confusing ^^
The Islands are self Governing.

Figured I'd try









Dave


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Hey watsup OCN!

I'm from Cape Town, South Africa. Not sure if you've got someone repping down here.

Duck


----------



## pacifist98rus

Russian Federation


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Holaaa OCN aqui desde el.

Ecuador

vamos por un buen chocolate caliente o por un cafesito !!

Noob_with_tools


----------



## PR-Imagery

Claiming Bermuda


----------



## strych9

Bangladesh


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Bangladesh


Oh you Lucky !


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am here to claim for mine. PORTUGAL
will send a PM to Enterprise or chipp with my info


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I am here to claim for mine. PORTUGAL
> will send a PM to Enterprise or chipp with my info


http://www.overclock.net/t/651078/members-of-the-world-contest-win-an-overclock-net-lanyard/40#post_8408259

too late even for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/651078/members-of-the-world-contest-win-an-overclock-net-lanyard/40#post_8408259
> 
> too late even for me!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Moustache

I'm from Malaysia. I'll claim this country. Thanks.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moustache*
> 
> I'm from Malaysia. I'll claim this country. Thanks.


You and what army? ...just kidding mate


----------



## ManOfC

Usa


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

THX OC.net mine!!!!







is coming!!!!

THX ADMIN, ENTERPRISE.


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noob_with_Tools*
> 
> THX OC.net mine!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is coming!!!!
> 
> THX ADMIN, ENTERPRISE.


I pm'ed Chipp...still waiting if he approves of it.


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> I pm'ed Chipp...still waiting if he approves of it.


ENTERPRISE is the way to go !!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh yeah ENTERPRISE is the guy.
Mine was ordered yesterday

Thanks OCN!


----------



## OmniScience

I'm from Ukraine 

I'll nab that one! Didn't see it up.


----------



## T Yamamoto

Quick Q. What if I'm from japan but live in the us. Can I snag one


----------



## PR-Imagery

Have to be in the country you're claiming; believe it states that in the rules.
Quote:


> We will only ship to an address in a country stated in #2. So - if you lived in a country - but no longer live there - that does not count.


----------



## Jokerman170

Romania!!


----------



## jdc122

The Isle of Man, woohoo, be amazed if anyone here is from it, only about 80,000 people


----------



## Layo

Czech Republic!


----------



## X79Extreme7UK

United Kingdom


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

Serbia.


----------



## aculaj

ALBANIA.


----------



## protzman

So if someone else from usa already said usa i cannot get one or what?


----------



## T Yamamoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> So if someone else from usa already said usa i cannot get one or what?


you can't.


----------



## EdenSB

안녕하세요 (Annyeong Haseyo - Hello)from South Korea!

I need to PM, this user?


----------



## Justhavocman

Greece


----------



## djmattm

Italy!!


----------



## Atomfix

Wales

Couldn't see it on the list, so I'll claim it!, filling the form out now!


----------



## jokeravenged

Indonesia


----------



## mark3510

I've just received my lanyard. Thank you so much to ENTERPRISE and Overclock.net! You guys are soooo awesome!


----------



## jammo2k5

Ok a long shot but i am a citizen of the Kingdom of Lovely Link here But i currently reside in England. Does this count?


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

woooot look what I got today!!! asoomee thx OC.net



THX all FROM ECUADOR

upgraded from noob_with_tools to







OC.net_noob_with_tools


----------



## Moustache

Awesome, I can't wait for mine to come today.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Ok a long shot but i am a citizen of the Kingdom of Lovely Link here But i currently reside in England. Does this count?


Sorry, you need to be a current resident of the country you're claiming for this giveaway.


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

I`ve sent to admin message about week ago, the starter of this thread, and I haven`t got a reply, I was the first one to post for country i live in.


----------



## Lailainoob

China!


----------



## vMarcari

Oh come on, 12 pages so far and no brazilian members? Am I the only one around here?

Brazil!









EDIT: just saw you're out of lanyards. Well, thanks for the giveaway anyway!


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon A. Silvers*
> 
> I`ve sent to admin message about week ago, the starter of this thread, and I haven`t got a reply, I was the first one to post for country i live in.


I sent one to Chipp, trying to confirm if he was the right guy to be sending my address too - same, no reply - but according to vMarcari's post, they're out of them anyway. Could be why.


----------



## mark3510

Try Pm'ing ENTERPRISE mate


----------



## Jokerman170

ty overclock.net


----------



## najiro

Philippines!


----------



## drnilly007

Can I buy a lanyard?


----------



## agresivs2

Latvia


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Can I buy a lanyard?


This is what i want to know


----------



## KipH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Can I buy a lanyard?


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> This is what i want to know


Also yes

Tankguys has the goods


----------



## PedroC1999

Wales, UK

Now we play the waiting game...


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Yes
> Also yes
> 
> Tankguys has the goods


Interesting site I may buy one of those...


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManOfC*
> 
> Interesting site I may buy one of those...


Ya I want to too but $8 shipping for a $6 lanyard geez thats kinda high.


----------



## Ramzinho

Egypt here.. we are few


----------



## Norlig

So, I won this for Norway in ~march 2011, never recieved nothing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *<My old Username>*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *<My old Username>*
> The person who called Norway, called it over a year ago, but the thread was updated 2 weeks ago, so just wondering if he(Sanders54, page 5) got it?
> 
> If not, may I win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliques @
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Looks like they never contacted anyone with their shipping info, so you do win! We'll ship the appliques as soon as more are in stock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heya, these items come back in store yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be, looks like I somehow never added you to my spreadsheet. Another update gets sent to admin tonight, your info will be included!
Click to expand...

admins can check my inbox if needed


----------



## Ramzinho

Look what I got in the mail. Thanks OCN


----------



## PedroC1999

Have I successfully claimed it? I think I have since its now on OP. Do I need to share any contact details or such regarding it and when do I get it?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Have I successfully claimed it? I think I have since its now on OP. Do I need to share any contact details or such regarding it and when do I get it?


I think a couple of people were before you
=651078&advanced=1]http://www.overclock.net/newsearch/?search=wales&resultSortingPreference=recency&output=posts&type=all&containingthread[0]=651078&advanced=1


----------



## ArtX38

Lithuania


----------



## derickwm

Slovenia


----------

